# Fromm Heartland Gold Grain-Free LBP food



## Freud_MitziGSD (May 9, 2017)

Our second gsd (but first long coat) pup is coming to live with us this weekend. With my Freud, I had him on Orijen LBP kibble. But, now with two dogs, I won't be able to afford the same puppy kibble. I was reading up on Fromm's grain free LBP kibble and wanted to know what y'all thought of it and if I should buy it. Or, are there any better recommendations for my new pup.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello and WELCOME! :greet:


I'm a raw feeder but if I fed kibble I would most likely feed Fromm's because of the info below. Most other dog food companies trust a manufacturer to make their food without any "hands on" control.

*FROMM’S: **http://frommfamily.com/products/gold/dog/dry/#heartland-gold-large-breed-puppy** Store Locator: *http://frommfamily.com/retailers/usa/#progress=2 

*This is Family Owned, Family Run, & Family Manufactured.

*Fromm Family Foods is a fifth-generation family-owned and operated artisan pet food company. 
*Produced with a commitment to quality and consistency at Fromm's hands-on facility in Wisconsin. High-nutrient digestibility and utilization offers complete and balanced nutrition. 
*Third-party pathogenic bacteria testing is practiced on all production batches to ensure safety.

Moms


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

We use Fromm's grain free and haven't had any issues.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I fed all of my dogs Fromm heartland gold lbp. Until six months of age then I put them on fromm large breed adult. All of my dogs done excellent on them. Excellent food.


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hello and WELCOME! :greet:
> 
> 
> I'm a raw feeder but if I fed kibble I would most likely feed Fromm's because of the info below. Most other dog food companies trust a manufacturer to make their food without any "hands on" control.
> ...


I have been feeding Fromm's Gold. However, several times when we were visiting with some friends Hakki snuck into the other dog's food which is "4 health" and gobbled it up. He eats the Fromm's but not with such delight and he usually picks at his food unless he is really hungry.

What is your take on 4 Health?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

melissajancie said:


> I have been feeding Fromm's Gold. However, several times when we were visiting with some friends Hakki snuck into the other dog's food which is "4 health" and gobbled it up. He eats the Fromm's but not with such delight and he usually picks at his food unless he is really hungry.
> 
> What is your take on 4 Health?


If it is still made by the Diamond Company, it would not be my choice.

"Fish Meal" is not identified.


Moms


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Momto2GSDs said:


> If it is still made by the Diamond Company, it would not be my choice.
> 
> "Fish Meal" is not identified.
> 
> ...


Thanks Moms - I knew you would have the answer. :x


----------



## Freud_MitziGSD (May 9, 2017)

Well, this definitely makes me feel a lot better  
Thank you all for the replies. I'm anxious for Saturday to get here so I can drive 5 hours to pick up my Mitzi   

I wish we could do raw. The information is so overwhelming, or so I feel it is for me at least, that when I've thought about it I get a little intimidated. I do definitely give Freud some raw treats like rib bones. He LOVES that. I think it's too expensive now with two dogs, though.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

melissajancie said:


> Thanks Moms - I knew you would have the answer. :x






Freud_MitziGSD said:


> Well, this definitely makes me feel a lot better
> Thank you all for the replies. I'm anxious for Saturday to get here so I can drive 5 hours to pick up my Mitzi
> 
> I wish we could do raw. The information is so overwhelming, or so I feel it is for me at least, that when I've thought about it I get a little intimidated. I do definitely give Freud some raw treats like rib bones. He LOVES that. I think it's too expensive now with two dogs, though.



You could feed one raw meal per week which would benefit them greatly!

Below is a list of "Complete & Balanced" Raw Diets that takes the guess work out of putting it together yourself!

 *Bravo:* Discover Balance Raw Diet | Beef Frozen Raw Dog Food Diet - Bravo Pet Food Find a store: Find a Bravo Retailer - Bravo Pet Food NOTE Feeding Guide Tab on the page.


*Northwest Naturals: *Beef - Northwest Naturals Find a store: Store LocatorFeeding Calculator:Feeding Calculator - Northwest Naturals


*Primal: *Complete Raw Diets for Pets: Canine Beef Formula Find a store: Primal Pet Foods: Store LocatorPronto is smaller pieces: Complete Raw Diets for Pets: Canine Beef Pronto FormulaÂ*NOTE: After filling in the questions, use the reference for *POUNDS or CUPS *(this is Raw Food) in the feeding calculator: Feeding, Transition and Safety for Raw Dog Food Diets 

*Stella & Chewys: *https://www.stellaandchewys.com/products/dog-dinner/stella-super-beef/frozen-patties/NOTE Feeding Calculator on right side of page. This food is HPP
*(High Pressure Pasteurization inactivates pathogens and harmful bacteria)*
 
You may find other commercially prepared brands in your area, *but *the description *MUST SAY*: meets the AAFCO standard for *complete and balanced nutrition for all life stages*.

You can also add a little raw to their diet by giving turkey or chicken necks and backs as a treat a couple of times per week!


Note that when your pup comes home, she should be kept on what ever food the breeder was feeding her for a few weeks. If you do an immediate change, she can get gut upset and diarrhea. After she is settled for a time, you can slowly begin to add a little of the Fromm's to the food she is eating.


 Always transition with small amounts of new food mixed with old, taking a week or two to change. If stool get loose, go back to previous amount fed (where stool was solid) and hold at that amount for a few days until her gut gets use to it. Then increase slightly again. This is called "bowel tolerance".



Don't forget that little Mitzi is going to be swept up by "STRANGER'S"....You!
And taken into a situation she has never dealt with in her few weeks of life.....being taken from the family she knows, going on a long car ride, new voices, new area, new sounds, new house, new yard, new dog, and even more strangers! 

It would be like you being dropped off in the middle of a foreign speaking country all by yourself when you were a child! 


There is a technique called "The 2 Week Shut Down" theory. It is controversial with some, but, I think you will get some good pointer's from the articles below. 

Quote*:
"Things NOT to do:* *
Here is an example*
"I introduced her to 15 people" 
" he was a bit leery but seems to like my other 3 dogs" 
"she went everywhere with me " 
All in the first few days of the new home..... (!!!) 

Two weeks later we read 
“I think we will have to re-home the new dog" Unquote 


Decompression ? The Two Week Shutdown | Looking Glass Animal Rescue 


The Two-Week Shut Down | Pibbles & More Animal Rescue 


Although this was an older dog in this thread, folks had great ideas for this OP: Rescuing my first Dog this weekend!

Also good reading: "Rethinking Popular Early Socialization": rethinking "popular" early socialization 


We can't wait to see pictures of her!

Best of luck!
Moms


----------



## tom88 (May 15, 2017)

We adopted a shepherd in december. I started feeding him Iam's large breed puppy at the time, and just stuck with it to give him the calories he needed to grow. He's approaching 1 year now. 

We have another dog, a pure lab, who has a very sensitive stomach. The only thing he can eat and be healthy on that we've found is the 4health brand, a very natural brand exclusively from Tractor Supply Company, a farming chain. However I noticed recently that our TSC is now offering grain-free versions of all of their foods. Could anyone provide insight to the benefits of grain-free food? Of course I only want the best for my boys, so I'm willing to pay more for it. 

I tend to supplement their feedings with some brown rice and boiled chicken for dinner, by the way.


----------

